# Any Power Carvers Out There?



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I was just wondering if there are any Power Carvers out there, I mean small power tools, 
such as Fordom or any other micro carving tools, if so what do you mostly carve.
I use these tools to carve Birds of Prey and small Game Birds and have enjoyed
doing so for a few years.
Oscar


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes indeed. I am a NEW power carver.
I have a dremel, a foredom tool and an engraver which is pretty much a dentist drill. 
I mostly carve forks and sticks but recently did a single red rose which is my first detailed carving.
So far I've enjoyed the 3D carving or "in the round" but my next carving will be relief carving in plum wood.

What is your latest project?

My partner carves also and has done many birds. 
Here's one that's not quite finished.


----------

